# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Dianna Dahlgren-Bikini Pro

## COBRA_STYLE

Μιας και ειναι στις Top 2 για μενα,της κανω αφιερωμα...και πολυ αργησα.*

July 2009 NPC Los Angeles Championships Class C 1st Place
July 2009 NPC USA's Class E 4th place
September 2009 NPC Team Universe Class E 1st Place (earned IFBB Pro Status)
March 2010 IFBB Muscle Contest 7th Place
July 2010 IFBB Connecticut Europa 1st Place
September 2010 IFBB Bikini Olympia 9th Place
August 2011 IFBB Dallas Europa 4th Place
September 2011 IFBB Phoenix Pro 1st Place*
*September 2011 IFBB Bikini Olympia 3rd Place*
*June 2012 Toronto Pro 5th place*
*July 2012 LA Pro 1st place*
*September 2012 Olympia 4th place*
*October 2012 Houston Pro 1st place

*
*Αge:22
Height:1.73
Measurements:34-25-35
Dress:5
Shoe:9

*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## sobral

καλά ρε είμαστε απαράδεχτοι...δεν την είχαμε αυτή στην συλλογή?? την έχω στο fb τις έχω δει τις φωτό και νόμιζα πως υπήρχε θέμα σίγουρα... :01. Unsure:  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!!! αν και ξανθιά  :01. Mr. Green:  παρέα με Αμάντα στο βάθρο :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

O ανθρωπος μου :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ετσι,αυτες τις 2 εχω στο top 2 :03. Clap: 

Πιο παλια ηταν μελαχρινη.Παντως η μαυρη ριζα και το ξανθο της παει τρελα και σε συνδυασμο με το *γαλλικο νυχι* παιζει σε αλλο πρωταθλημα.

Και γω την εχω στο fb και μιλαμε καθε μερα :01. ROFL:

----------


## ελμερ

Για αλλη μια φορα μας μαχαιρωσε ο Cobra..... :01. Mr. Green:   η κοπελα ειναι απιστευτη.....σωμα,προσωπο ολα...... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## dorita

πανεμορφη αλλα δεν εχει και κανενα ιδιαιτερα γυμνασμενο σωμα....

υ.γ. κομπρα αμφιταλαντευσε αναμεσα στο ξανθο κ στο μελαχρινο...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Οντως αμφιταλαντευομαι,για να δουμε ποιο θα υπερισχυσει στο τελος....

----------


## goldenera

> πανεμορφη αλλα δεν εχει και κανενα ιδιαιτερα γυμνασμενο σωμα....
> 
> υ.γ. κομπρα αμφιταλαντευσε αναμεσα στο ξανθο κ στο μελαχρινο...


Εμ dorita αφού είναι μπικίνι κατηγορία η κοπέλα γι' αυτό και έχει ελαφρύ μυικό τόνο.....α ρε Cobra δε μας αφήνεις να αγιάσουμε....χρονιάρες μέρες :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Καλα τα λεει ο Γιαννης ρε συ Ντοριτος.Στις αγωνιστικες φωτογραφιες ειναι μια χαρα η μυικοτητα της συμφωνα με αυτα που προβλεπει η κατηγορια της.

Τωρα στις εξωαγωνιστικες φωτογραφιες λογικο ειναι να μην διακρινεται τοσο η μυικοτητα της,καθως ειναι πιο χαλαρη και με παραπανω λιπακι.

παντως για καθημερινο σωμα ειναι ακριβως πανω στο sweet spot :01. Wink:

----------


## 72K

BIMBO. Η απόλυτη αμερικανιά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η κατηγορία αυτη απαιτει λάιτ μυικότητα χωρίς υπερβολές , συμμετρία και θηλυκότητα και όποια βελτίωση κάνει μια αθλήτρια δεν πρέπει να την ανεβάσει επίπεδο μυικότητας αλλα να επικεντρωθεί ώστε στην ίδια κατηγορία να βελτιώσει την λεπτομέρεια .

αυτες είναι οι λεγόμενες αθλήτριες κοινα αποδεκτες για τσαλάκωμα και σε ποιόν δεν αρέσει μέχρι αυτα τα όρια μια αθλήτρια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dorita

καλα μην βαρατε ρε αγορια ....δεν την ειπαμε κ καμπουρα...ισα-ισα!!

απλα σαν κορμι δεν τρελενομαι...ακομη κ εδω μεσα εχουμε κοριτσια με τοσο γυμνασμενα σωματα..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> καλα μην βαρατε ρε αγορια ....δεν την ειπαμε κ καμπουρα...ισα-ισα!!
> 
> απλα σαν κορμι δεν τρελενομαι...ακομη κ εδω μεσα εχουμε κοριτσια με τοσο γυμνασμενα σωματα..


σιγα να μη σε βαρέσουμε Ντοριτίνι ούτε με λουλούδι :01. Razz:  , απλα η κοπέλα απο θέμα γεννετικών όπως το λές δεν είναι τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο περισσότερο θέμα μάρκετινκ και προβολής είναι , έχει πολυ καλύτερες με σωματικά προσόντα και αναλογίες , απλα ότι πέφτει πάνω του το φώς η προβολή δηλαδη , χτυπάει στο ματι , αν διαλέξουμε μια άγνωστη που έχει πολλες μπορεί να είναι πολυ καλύτερη σε θεμα αναλογιών πάντα μιας και μιλάμε για κατηγορία που δεν κρίνουμε την απόλυτη μυικότητα και σκληράδα  :03. Thumb up: 

τετοια ακόμη και σε παραλία μπορεί να συναντησουμε με πολυ καλύτερες προδιαγραφες και ας μην είναι επαγγελματίας φίτνες

----------

